

Show HN: A Twitter account to increase the HN SNR. - StavrosK

I recently noticed that the HN front page has increasingly more uninteresting articles (I know, get off my lawn, etc), so I decided to create a Twitter account with the most interesting articles.<p>The articles are hand-picked, and obviously can't be completely objective, but the aim is to have articles which are interesting to the userbase without the endless amount of cliche "how to be a better entrepreneur: execute" we get lately.<p>It's at https://twitter.com/AbridgedHN, and I'd love some feedback, or just if it's of some use to people.
======
arkitaip
There's nothing wrong with curation but what's the focus? The stories you've
picked don't seem to share anything other than they appeal to your taste.

~~~
StavrosK
Well, it's really hard to objectively say which stories are good and which
aren't, so I'm trying to weed out the chaff.

I think it's doomed to feel like it's a lot of what appeals to my taste, as
I'm the one doing the curation, but I do try to include articles I might not
find interesting but understand how other people might.

~~~
arkitaip
It's a tricky problem you're trying to solve, I'll give you that. My
suggestion is to focus on a specific topic, say programming, AI or hardware
hacks. You won't get as many followers but the SNR should become much higher
for those who do follow you.

~~~
StavrosK
Ah, but that's just dividing the area of stories vertically and picking one,
it will just keep the SNR constant by including the bad articles in that
specific topic along with the good. What I'm trying to do is cover everything,
but exclude the noise...

------
StavrosK
Clickable: <https://twitter.com/AbridgedHN>

